

Ask HN: Found an awesome site for freelancers but forgot the name. Any ideas? - fatpanda

OK this is driving me crazy. A few weeks ago I stumbled across this really elegantly designed site which lists some brilliant freelancers (designers, writers, developers, etc).<p>Only problem is that I've lost the bookmark and can't remember the name. I know, FML right?<p>I've run all the Google and HN searches I could for it. But still can't find it.<p>I think the site starts with an 'A' (??), and it's got a very modern layout (white and green color scheme).<p>Can someone put me out of my misery?
======
proexploit
Doesn't sound like this is it, but both: <http://sortfolio.com/> and
<http://sachagreif.com/thelist/> might be interesting to you.

~~~
fatpanda
Cool thanks

------
tilt
<http://www.authenticjobs.com/> ?

~~~
fatpanda
Nope, not that one :)

